# Miracles Aquariums vs ReefSavvy: Your experiences?



## duckhams

Im on the verge of buying an tank from Miracles, and just found Reef Savvy. reefsavvy.com 

Felix at ReefSavvy was awesome when I called. He was very honest about his work, takes pride in his quality of workmanship and really has the most beautiful tanks I have ever seen. I cant compare to Miracles Aquariums because I cant find many pics of their tanks. 

Anyone have a rimless tank or custom tank from Miracles? Whats the workmanship like? Any pics? or problems? 

If im spending the $ on a custom tank, I want pure beauty. So I want to get the decision right. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## J_T

duckhams said:


> Im on the verge of buying an 18" cube from Miracles, and just found Reef Savvy. reefsavvy.com
> 
> Felix at ReefSavvy was awesome when I called. He has an amazing website, is very honest about his work, takes pride in his quality of workmanship and really has the most beautiful tanks I have ever seen. I cant compare to Miracles Aquariums because I cant find many pics and their website sucks.
> 
> Anyone have a rimless tank or custom tank from Miracles? Whats the workmanship like? Any pics? or problems?
> 
> If im spending the $ on a custom tank, I want pure beauty. So I want to get the decision right.
> 
> Your thoughts?


Head over to AP, and find my build thread (same user name). Its the diamond build, not my old 125 build. I don't think you can get much more custom than my tank. Sig has seen my tank (you got a bucket of sand from me)

I wish they had of used clear silicone, but after seeing other tanks with diagonal corners, you still get some reflections of the other pane of glass making it look black anyways (besides, stop looking at the Fing silicone, and look at the corals!)

There were a few sharp corners that I had to sand down. They were part of the bracing. It wasn't part of the original design, but it was needed for the tank to leave the shop! They were okay that it would be fine. But wanted to make damn sure it was fine!

Like anything in life. Spend enough time with it, and you could nit pick it to death. But overall, I love my tank. Just wish I had of gone with an external overflow! Lost a lot of good usable tank from it being internal!


----------



## Redddogg69

Or save some bucks and check out my sale

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34761


----------



## duckhams

I think if your'e spending a few hundred dollars on a custom tank, you can be a bit picky. 
Thanks for the input. Good info to know. 

I must say I did find Felix at ReefSavvy extremely cheerful and helpful. 
I have one shot to order this tank and get what I want. I want to make sure I get it right.


----------



## sig

J_T said:


> Head over to AP, and find my build thread (same user name). Its the diamond build, not my old 125 build. I don't think you can get much more custom than my tank. Sig has seen my tank (you got a bucket of sand from me)
> 
> I wish they had of used clear silicone, but after seeing other tanks with diagonal corners, you still get some reflections of the other pane of glass making it look black anyways (besides, stop looking at the Fing silicone, and look at the corals!)
> 
> There were a few sharp corners that I had to sand down. They were part of the bracing. It wasn't part of the original design, but it was needed for the tank to leave the shop! They were okay that it would be fine. But wanted to make damn sure it was fine!
> 
> Like anything in life. Spend enough time with it, and you could nit pick it to death. But overall, I love my tank. Just wish I had of gone with an external overflow! Lost a lot of good usable tank from it being internal!


What are you looking for, when you have it here for the third of the price.
Drive and check quality. Miracles tank are very good

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34761

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## duckhams

I'm looking for a PRISTINE tank with superior craftsmanship. I don't want something with sloppy silicone and edges that 'needed sanding'. I hear mixed reviews of Miracles which has made me question my decision.


----------



## sig

duckhams said:


> I'm looking for a PRISTINE tank with superior craftsmanship. I don't want something with sloppy silicone and edges that 'needed sanding'. I hear mixed reviews of Miracles which has made me question my decision.


Contact Advanced Reef aquatics. Tell them that you want PRISTINE tank with superior craftsmanship.

They will charge you triple price, assuming that you will not like and they will re do it few times.

Was thinking to recommend Miracles, since they do PRISTINE tank in my and others opinion, but with your expectations don't go there.



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T

duckhams said:


> I think if your'e spending a few hundred dollars on a custom tank, you can be a bit picky.
> Thanks for the input. Good info to know.
> 
> I must say I did find Felix at ReefSavvy extremely cheerful and helpful. Derek at Miracles really takes his time getting back to me and seems a bit bothered by my calls/emails, which worries me.
> I have one shot to order this tank and get what I want. I want to make sure I get it right.


Oh, it was still worth it. I got the black background put on the glass at $0 I ordered it through Oakville Reef Gallery. I let Tom deal with me, and he dealt with Miracles.

All the edges were perfect, just to points that were overlooked (I was rushing them...) 2 minutes and it was fixed.

Here it is sitting at Miracles shop. When I asked for a picture, I had it very quickly!









Older picture still young. Still hadn't hooked up the sump yet. Water level is now about 1" below the edge


----------



## sig

J_T said:


> Oh, it was still worth it. I got the black background put on the glass at $0 I ordered it through Oakville Reef Gallery. I let Tom deal with me, and he dealt with Miracles.
> 
> All the edges were perfect, just to points that were overlooked (I was rushing them...) 2 minutes and it was fixed.


It all depends. for 200 more you could have grounded edges, but I also did not order them and happy with polished.

I do not trying to criticize guy for wanting PRISTINE tank, but if I would be Derek, I even would not bother to get this order.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T

sig said:


> It all depends. for 200 more you could have grounded edges, but I also did not order them and happy with polished.
> 
> I do not trying to criticize guy for wanting PRISTINE tank, but if I would be Derek, I even would not bother to get this order.


The edges are ground! It was just two small edges... I will try to find a picture.


----------



## sig

http://www.advancedreefaquatics.ca/catalog/

They make very nice tanks.I never seen it in person, but that what people say.
you can expect there personal approach for every tank.
Miracles is manufacturer and I do not think that they really care about your custom order.
I got four tanks from them and all were very good quality, but I did not asked for Pristine.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T

Okay, this is the left brace. It is flat on top of the tank, from the left side, to the front edge. The point was okay, as you can see, it was ground down. But verticle line is where it was sharp.

And you can really see the difference between starfire, and regular. The brace is 1/2" and the tank glass is 3/4"


----------



## bigfishy

How about John from NAFB? 

cheaper than miracles


----------



## J_T

bigfishy said:


> How about John from NAFB?
> 
> cheaper than miracles


I would let him do a rectangle, but not the tank I had made up!


----------



## duckhams

I've been to NAFB and seen his work, it's pretty good. I'm, not sure he'll stand behind his work like Miracles or ReefSavvy though.

Sig, I get what you're saying. That being said, there's nothing wrong with expecting quality. If a manufacturer won't take my order because I want a higher than normal quality product, then their not the company I want to deal with anyway.

But I'm glad to hear a good defense for Miracles work. I would rather go to a local company.


----------



## duckhams

I emailed Advance Reef Aquatics for a quote. I will compare all 3 prices.


----------



## bigfishy

my rimless tank from NAFB

polished edge


----------



## Redddogg69

Just to clarify, advanced reef aquatics doesn't make tanks. The tanks that advanced reef aquatics is associated with is atlas tank works. We operate out of advanced reef aquatics location but it is a separate company. Cheers.


----------



## duckhams

Yeah I saw that, thanks for the clarifying Redddogg! 

Thank you all for your input here. I was hoping that the response would push me toward miracles (as importing from the US is so expensive), and indeed it has. I hear nothing but good things about the guys here in the GTA!
We are pretty lucky to have so many options.


----------



## Y2KGT

*Miracles for me.*

I have 2 Miracles tanks. One 90 gallon and a 120 gallon tank. Neither are rimless however the edges are polished and the silicone is perfect.

I wouldn't buy any other brand for a show tank.
--
Paul


----------



## explor3r

Im having my new tank build by NATH (H2O concepts) and I know he has done few tanks and sumps for Gtaa members and his work is nice and clean.


----------



## Chris S

explor3r said:


> Im having my new tank build by NATH (H2O concepts) and I know he has done few tanks and sumps for Gtaa member and his work is nice and clean.


http://www.h2oconceptsltd.com

Nat built my tank too, great work - even better sump.


----------



## sig

Chris S said:


> http://www.h2oconceptsltd.com
> 
> Nat built my tank too, great work - even better sump.


do not believe you without pictures 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S

There will never be pictures =D


----------



## altcharacter

Lucky for us I took a pic of it!!! 
For those of you who want to see Chris's tank.....here it is!!!


----------



## explor3r

altcharacter said:


> Lucky for us I took a pic of it!!!
> For those of you who want to see Chris's tank.....here it is!!!


Lol he even forgot the coffee glass inside


----------



## altcharacter

Look at the face on that tang!! He's like "get me out of here!!!"


----------



## sig

altcharacter said:


> Look at the face on that tang!! He's like "get me out of here!!!"


oh  you asking to be banned 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S

lol, no my tank is not quite that bad =D


----------



## Redddogg69

Chris S said:


> lol, no my tank is not quite that bad =D


Pics or it's true


----------



## fury165

Chris S said:


> http://www.h2oconceptsltd.com
> 
> Nat built my tank too, great work - even better sump.


I took my business to Nate after Chris recommened him. Had him build a small Acrylic sump for me and couldn't be happier with his work and attention to detail.


----------



## waynefish

I've ordered a custom tank from Miracles. Some issues have popped up, but they've been receptive in dealing with the problems. I'll post an update when all is resolved.


----------



## 911

*400 gallon+ acrylic tank*

Hi.
Anyone know if any of the fore mentioned companies do 400 gallon plus acrylic tanks well? Thanks!


----------



## waynefish

*Settled*



waynefish said:


> I've ordered a custom tank from Miracles. Some issues have popped up, but they've been receptive in dealing with the problems. I'll post an update when all is resolved.


To provide an update to my earlier post. After sending the tank back twice to fix bubbles in the silicone, I opted for a refund instead of waiting for the repair again. While I was disappointed in the quality issues, Miracles resolved the situation in a way that satisfied me.


----------



## Redddogg69

Have you looked at other tank builders?


----------



## waynefish

*Not yet*

I haven't really checked out any other builders yet. I'm leaning towards a pre-built tank, at least I can see it before I buy it. I'm thinking of the starfire tanks at Aqua Inspiration. I did check out Atlas' website, but I'm a little weary of going the custom route now.


----------



## Redddogg69

waynefish said:


> I haven't really checked out any other builders yet. I'm leaning towards a pre-built tank, at least I can see it before I buy it. I'm thinking of the starfire tanks at Aqua Inspiration. I did check out Atlas' website, but I'm a little weary of going the custom route now.


Understandable. If you would like to come by and see our tanks in progress let us know. We build in Milton.


----------



## sig

be very careful by buying undrilled tank and drill it later. If you crack it, money are gone.
That's why is better to buy from custom made places. They will make a hole before you pay for the tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flazky

I just ordered a 166gal from NAT. I will post pics in my thread once it is made. Very nice guy and easy to deal with so far.


----------



## sig

I can not say anything about Atlas tanks, but silicon job on the tanks from John or Nat can not compete with Miracles. I do not know how they make it, but looks like they have some kind of tool, instead of finger
When you have silicon spreads on the sides of the glass, you will always damage it with the magnetic cleaner or razor blade and as result it does not look good. This is not the case on the Miracles custom tanks, since you got just tiny trim where the panels are connected

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flazky

Thats why miracles costs so much more =p


----------



## duckhams

Here are the two I got from Miracles. The quality of workmanship is impressive, and I had these made from 1/2" glass, so they are ROCK solid. 

The brace at the bottom is minimal and very tidy as far as trim goes. Im weary of rimless tanks with no bottom brace. You don't see it when the tanks in the stand anyway. 

Starphire, bevelled edges, beautifully cut and sanded holes, black back panels and no silicone lines inside the tank, I always damage them and they look terrible. The inside silicone line are non-existent and it makes the tank look really slick. 

I cant wait to get these bad boys filled and running! New tanks are fun!


----------



## sig

that's why Miracles my choice, considering price is not much higher than others

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Completely agree with Sig. Whatever they are doing to get that thin edge, it makes a huge difference. Top quality.


----------



## Y2KGT

sig said:


> that's why Miracles my choice, considering price is not much higher than others


I agree 100%.
--
Paul


----------



## duckhams

I totally agree! That now that I have all the tanks, im doing a build thread here:
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36263&referrerid=4002 - I ended up shutting this system down, 2 tanks on one sump was very challenging.

*UPDATE:* This is the latest project - *New 80 gallon Miracles Tank Build Thread here* http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46508

Nothing like hijacking your own thread. =)


----------



## sig

after having tank with euro brace, I will never have rimless tank again

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BIGSHOW

I am another advocate of Miracles tanks. Here is some photos.




























...and yes my cat is evil


----------



## synthesaurus

I wouldn't recommend Miracles. Their quality is pretty shabby considering the price. Here is caulking in my custom tank:


----------

